# Semen antibodies, low count, low motility, ICSI, Vitamins, Chinese Meds and more



## robbie71 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone...

It's a long story, it'll probably be a long post, but bear with me and hopefully I'll get some answers and help.

About 5 years ago, after a couple of years of trying, my wife and I began medical investigation.

We found out that my wife was all fine and perfect, but that I had a combination of low sperm count, low motility and sperm antibodies.

As seems to be the case, any further investigation into causes, or helping these thigns were discounted immediately, and we were moved on to the nhs (extremely long in northern ireland) waiting list for ICSI.

We went through our first course of ICSI in November 06, where everything went perfectly (13 eggs, 12 of which fertilised, and two A grade perfect embryos implanted, with 3 frozen for future use)...

Of course, things didn't go that perfectly - my wife didn't get pregnant, and, after almost another year and a half wait for private treatment (another story...), we will, in a couple of months, be returning to the RFC in Belfast for another ourse - hopefully it all goes better this time...


However, the format of my question is such...

Why, why, why, in the event of problems such as mine, is there not at least an attempt made at help / advice?

Up until recently, I'd always thought (as it's what I'd been let to believe by the doctors we'd seen) that that was it, I had these problems, and there was no helping them, but, with all the waiting and frustrations, I've been looking a lot into these problems.

There are many many studies which show taking multivitamins and zinc, selinium etc can help hugely in increasing motility, count and sperm quality.

Another study shows that simply drinking smoothies can help increase sperm counts and quality.

Some studies I have recently found suggest that there are effective homeopathic and chinese medications that can significantly help with the antibodies (one chinese medicine, Tai-bao, has been shown to siginficantly (by more than 50%) help)...

Additionally, I also have a lump in my scrotum, which I did have looked at by a doctor and an ultrasound scan for, which I was told was a harmless cyst.

Now, I appreciate, for their (medical) purposes, this is "harmless", however I would also be concerned that this "harmless" cyst, which appears to be on one of the tubes coming from my testicle, could be a contributing factor or a cause of, the antibodies.

So, after much rambling...

Does anyone know if, by taking all the zincs, vitamins etc, or by getting the cyst removed, by looking further into the chinese medicine route, or by a combination of all of the above  - CAN anything be done that could give us a chance of conceiving naturally?

Has anyone had similar diagnosis and been able, by any means, to improve their sperm counts, quality, motility etc?

Has anyone with sperm antibodies found anything which has helped?

Has anyone had cysts removed and seen their sperm count siginficantly increased?

While we are going through ICSI again, and hopefully, beyond that, whether it works for us or not, another time using the sets of frozen embryos we will have stored from the two courses, I would also love to have the opportunity the medical people didn;t seem to see as an option to me - to increase my sperm count and quality naturally, and to get rid of the antibodies so we could have a chance of conceiving naturally (my wife found the egg removal excruiciatingly painful) and we are both still at a decent age - I'm 34, she is 30, so it would be great if, even after ICSI, we could have a child or more children naturally without all the waiting, pain and expense of treatment.

(in particular the antibodies seem to be the biggest problem - while my sperm count and motility are low, these things appear to be the easiest addressed, and they were also, while "low" not terribly so - I can;t remember the figures correctly, but both were explained as "below the paramaters considered normal, but not what would be considered very low or infertile")


Sorry for the long rambling post - I'm not even sure if it;s in the right forum - but it'd be great to be able to get some advice and help that could maybe help, or at least inform me!

Thanks!


----------



## andreaj81 (Jan 12, 2009)

hi robbie
me n dh are currently awaiting icsi. my dh also has ASA and like you was just told ok you have them so lets just get on with the icsi! no help, advice or support. although we are going ahead with the tx at this time, i too wou ld hope that something could be done to decrease the ASA so natural conception wasn't completely out of the question in the future. we haven't tried anything yet some im afraid im not really much help but i'll be watching the other replies eagerly...hopefully some other ladies on here will have some experiences to share


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Robbie

I'm afraid I don't have much personal experience of male fertility issues although like you I've read a lot on it over the years.  I agree that the hospitals aren't very helpful when it comes to suggesting natural or alternative ways to aid fertility (male or female).

Have you heard of Zita West?  Shes a pioneer of natural fertility and has a clinic in London.  Her book "guide to getting pregnant" has a chapter on male fertility which my DH found useful.  She certainly advocates certain foods and vitamins to help male fertility and her web site sells supplements specifically designed for men called vitamen.  My DH took these prior to our treatment and was told he had "an amazing" sperm sample!  

I've also attended a chinese dr for accupuncture throughout my treatment and he told DH that accupuncture and chinese herbs can benefit male fertility.  Zita West's book also states that there is a growing body of evidence to suggest accupuncture can aid sperm count.

Sorry I can't be of more help but I'm sure some of the others will be along shortly to share their experience and I wish you all the best with your treatment and trying to conceive naturally

Lia


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Robbie,

Sorry i cant help with male factor questions but i know i have heard of plenty of people talk about zinc and vits for men to help improve quality and motility. Have you looked at the page for male factor on this site? (ive added the link below) you might find it useful to chat to others with the same issues and see if they have any answers to your questions.

Best of luck with your treatment.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------



## robbie71 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi all - thanks for the replies.

I'm doing everything I can so far - have started taking zinc, selenium, vite etc (basically, went and found the ingredients on the Zita West product, and put the same together myself from Holland and Barrett)

I'm drinking my smoothies, drinking lots of water, doing more excercise and wearing baggy pants!

Hopefully it'll all count!

The chinese route, with such impressive results in studies certainly have made me curious, though!


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi there

My dh has the same issues and he has tried chinese meds and herbs along with acupunture, changing diet, taking extra zinc, selenium, mulitvitamins over a year and a half before our last treatment and unfortunately didn't improve any of the factors at all.  Hopefully you will have better luck maybe he was just unlucky.  

Good Luck for future tx's and hope anything you try works!!!

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

hey Robbie,

My DH and I went to Framar health for a fertility diet!! We both lost weight. DH also on Marylin Gleville fertility plus for men supplements.

We have also decided to get DNA fragmentation sperm tests done - just to try and figure out whats going on.
Will keep you updated on the results.


----------



## Kylie Minogue (Jun 10, 2008)

Dear Robbie

My husband and I have been to see Jane McClenaghan at Framar, Lisburn Road, Belfast. She is very good and is a follower of Marilyn Glenville's regime.  My husband's results have improved greatly inside a few months.  I recommend you see her.  Framar also stock a fertilty plus supplement for men which, though expensive at £25 for a 30 day supply, is still a lot cheaper than ICSI!!

Sharon Campbell at Synergy on the Cregagh Road specialises in IVF for fertility problems, I've heard she's very good though we haven't been to see her yet.

Best wishes,

Kylie Minogue


----------

